# No cooling fans even with a/c on



## mattmattf14 (Mar 3, 2018)

Car is a 2008 Altima with the 2.5l. The cooling fans do not turn on when the car gets hot or when I turn on the a/c. 
I have power at both relay coils but am not getting a ground when the a/c switch is turned on or when the car's temperature has risen.


----------



## RJ64 (Jul 23, 2017)

Is the engine temp high enough to turn on the fan? I don't know at what temp the fan is supposed to come on, but find out and then use a thermometer to see if the engine reaches it. I use one of those laser ones and they work good. If your refrigerant level is too low in the ac system it won't turn on and neither will the fan. Check the pressure of that system as well. If all that is good then you gotta find out what controls the fan relay and go from there. Hopefully someone with better knowledge of that will chime in with useful info for you.


----------



## streetforce1 (Sep 13, 2017)

If you try and spin the fan blades by hand and they don't spin or only spin a few revolutions before stopping, then your fan motor(s) are probably toast.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

my sentra the cooling fans turned on with AC. so I would suspect the circuitry thats comman to both Temp and AC circuit. Do you have the wiring diagram and or the FSM ?
I will look when I get home and add to the thread.


----------

